# The logistics of bike commuting



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

I used to bike commute when I was first out of college. Short commute - around five miles, and I could do it without sweating. It was a college town, so plenty of bike racks, and I had a cheap bike, so no worries on someone breaking the lock and stealing the bike.

I now work about 22 miles from home, but there's a feasible route for biking. There are no bike racks in the building I work in and the company probably wouldn't find it kosher for me to drag my bike up to my office. Even if there were a bike rack, I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable leaving a nice bike out on the rack, even with a variety of locks. The building does have a gym with showers, so that part wouldn't be too bad.

Where do you keep your bike if you do bike commute?
Do you wear the same clothes for the ride home that you wore on the way to work?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bwalling said:


> Where do you keep your bike if you do bike commute?
> Do you wear the same clothes for the ride home that you wore on the way to work?



I keep my bike in a file room across the hall from my office. I work on the 21st floor of a high rise office building. When my firm moved into the building, I worked out a "gentlemen's agreement" with the building management that I could bring my bike up to my office from the underground garage via the freight elevator. Given that I am a partner in the firm and we were in negotiations for our lease, I probably had a little more leverage than you do. There are a few other people who work in the building who now commute to work. They lock their bikes in the underground garage to which only people with key card have access. The garage does not have an attendant, but there are security cameras that are monitored by the guard desk in the building's lobby. I know several people who work in other highrise buildings that have similar arrangements (i.e., lock their bikes in a secure garage or in a storage room in the lower parts of the building). One thing that makes a difference in my building is that the head of maintenance used to ride and is bike-friendly.

I usually wear the same clothes home in which I ride to work. My commute is 14.5 miles, but largely downhill in the morning. Even in July and August, I hardly break a sweat on the ride to work. However, I do keep a spare pair of shorts at the office for days when it is really hot and I do not want to wear home a pair of shorts that were sweat soaked on the way to work.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I keep my bike in my office, although there is a bike rack outside our building. I commute in cycling clothes and shower at work. I hang up my clothes in my office and they are usually dry by noon. I keep a supply of clean clothes and shoes in my office and restock on days that I drive. My bike has a large seatbag, and I carry my wallet, tools, cell phone, lunch and clean t-shirt and undies in it.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I used to keep my bike in an empty cube, but we just moved to a new building, and now my own cube is big enough that I can keep it there. Why wouldn't your company find it kosher for you to drag your bike up to your office? If they don't want it in your office, there's usually somewhere you can put it. You need to ask whoever is in charge. It shouldn't be a big deal.

I wear the same gear to and from work. It dries in between.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

mohair_chair said:


> Why wouldn't your company find it kosher for you to drag your bike up to your office?


They're all about appearances. Heaven forbid I walk my bike in while they're showing around some big wig they're trying to impress.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

bwalling said:


> They're all about appearances. Heaven forbid I walk my bike in while they're showing around some big wig they're trying to impress.


I think that's a bogus rationale. What if the bigwig was Lance Armstrong? Or Gary Fisher? Or just a recreational cyclist or weekend racer? I'm glad I don't work in a place like that. My CEO is a cyclist, so it's never going to be a problem here. 

I'm sure you could work something out like MarkS did.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Our office is moving to a new green, LEED certified building later this year, and we've been told that we can't bring bicycles inside. Fortunately the building will have a covered parking deck with security, but I'm not thrilled with leaving my bike unattended all day. Looks like I'll have to get used to locking my bike and removing the lights, seatbag, etc.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Our office is moving to a new green, LEED certified building later this year, and we've been told that we can't bring bicycles inside. ...


:idea: Doesn't it seem like LEED certification ought to include energy expenditures going to & leaving from the building itself?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure where you guys are located, but plenty of places don't allow bikes inside because I believe it is against fire codes. I don't currently commute by bike, so I've never bothered to actually research it. But that is my understanding.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Over the past 22 yrs of bike commuting, I've done everything from chaining it up outside (tarped on the rainy/snowy days) to bringing it into my office or cube. Right now I get to bring it inside, but I have to leave it in the manufacturing area.

I've always worn the same stuff home as I have in to work (even when I did my 85 mi days on Bike To Work Day). But the longer job commutes (13-21 mi) meant I was showering after both rides every day.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I lock my bike up now. At my old job where I had an office I would bring it up the elevator and into my office. My boss hemmed and hawed a little so I got a big mat to put down so it would keep the floor clean (in the mind of my boss). 

Just get a good lock and it will be fine. My partner really likes Pitlock skewers for her wheels and seat. I'll buy a set when I have the cast. I use a mini-u lock and a 4ft cable for the wheels. 

As for clothes I wear the same ones for both ways. Barring pouring rain they will dry. When I had an office I kept one file draw for spare clothes both for work and riding. It was a good system.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Fire codes*



krisdrum said:


> Not sure where you guys are located, but plenty of places don't allow bikes inside because I believe it is against fire codes. I don't currently commute by bike, so I've never bothered to actually research it. But that is my understanding.


IME, the "it's against code" is the standard response from building managers who don't want to be bothered. Of course it is against code to block a hallway, doorway, or other egress, but you will never find a code that prevents bicycles from being parked in a building. Don't swallow that stuff: it's bull sheit.


----------



## sooner4x4 (Sep 18, 2009)

For clothes, since I don't commute every day by bike, I bring clothes with me on the days I drive and hang them up behind the door in my office. I also keep my "dress" shoes at the office. 

I have a decent size office and a bike rack that leans up against the wall that I am allowed to hang my bike on. Ironically I work for an organization that actively campaigns against cycling and promotes policy of NOT making improvements to roads in order to discourage cycling. They go so far as removing the "bike to work day" posters that get posted on the bulletin boards in the building. Go figure.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

mohair_chair said:


> I used to keep my bike in an empty cube, but we just moved to a new building, and now my own cube is big enough that I can keep it there. Why wouldn't your company find it kosher for you to drag your bike up to your office? If they don't want it in your office, there's usually somewhere you can put it. You need to ask whoever is in charge. It shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> I wear the same gear to and from work. It dries in between.



Same here. I used to have to figure out who wasn't in the office, but I got a bigger cube.


----------



## donttazmebro (Dec 26, 2007)

im lucky in that i have an office

I bring a few sets of clothes to work over the weekend (super casual work environment)
I put my bike in my office. 
I have a space heater that i blow directly onto my clothes in the winter and i set up a chair outside in the summer to make sure everything dries

my coworkers are use to seeing me in spandex now


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Eiron said:


> :idea: Doesn't it seem like LEED certification ought to include energy expenditures going to & leaving from the building itself?


It does consider that.

See LEED "SSc4.2: Alternative Transportation: Bicycle Storage and Changing Rooms". http://www.leeduser.com/credit/NC-v2.2/SSc4.2

SSc4.1 through 4.4 all deal with transportation issues like bikes, low emission vehicles, public transportation access, and parking (for instance, allocating dedicated spaces for car- and van-pools).


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Eiron said:


> :idea: Doesn't it seem like LEED certification ought to include energy expenditures going to & leaving from the building itself?


Part of the LEED calculation is efforts to improve and maintain indoor air quality in the building itself. Apparently, storing a bike in an office will cause emissions from oil and grease volatilizing into the air. We also will not be allowed to bring our own rugs, air fresheners and other items that could impact indoor air quality.

Also, the LEED process does award points for promoting alternative transportation like cycling, car-pooling, mass transit, etc. In the case of bikes, they award points for providing secure/covered bike storage areas as well as showers.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

bwalling -- I'd go talk to the boss if I were you. Tell him you want to commute to work on your bike for health reasons (you could also toss in some BS about being green if that makes any difference), and that you'd like to have a safe place to store it. Is there a parking garage under the building? Those things often have janitor's closets that can be used as a bike storage room. Where to motor cyclists park? Could a small bike rack be installed there? What about someplace in the basement? 

Try to be creative. Maybe there's a parking garage at a nearby building. Bike commuting is really worth doing. Since I became a father, it's about all the riding I have time for. 

I hate to brag, but I have the best bike commuting deal on the planet. The ride is 17 miles each way, almost exclusively on a MUT. Some of it along the Potomac river near the DC monuments. I have my own private completely enclosed metal bike locker. Its about 50 feet from the front door of my building. The shower is right upstairs one floor and I have an office with a huge coat rack for my clothes (I usually wear a suit at work). The bike clothes are always dry by the end of the day (spandex dries quickly). I haul clothes in and out on days when I don't ride. My boss is an avid bike commuter, and we sometimes ride home together. Performance reviews typically erode into discussions about clipless pedals or wheels in 2-3 minutes. I think he hired me because I asked about bike commuting in the interview.


----------



## SRay (Mar 15, 2005)

I have always hung my bike on a cube wall. 








Never had an issue with either. The first time I did it once at a new job the building manager came over to check it out. Ended up that the building manager just saw my helmet on top of the handle bars and mistook it for a birthday balloon. He was kinda disappointed there was no cake when he got to my cube.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

SRay said:


> I have always hung my bike on a cube wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha!


----------



## jfmcgowan (Apr 18, 2011)

sooner4x4 said:


> Ironically I work for an organization that actively campaigns against cycling and promotes policy of NOT making improvements to roads in order to discourage cycling. They go so far as removing the "bike to work day" posters that get posted on the bulletin boards in the building. Go figure.


That's just too funny. Must make for interesting days at work!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*just do it*

Mine is 13 miles each way, if I go direct. It's flat, good roads, bike lanes, no snow. Pretty much no excuse not to ride.

I shower at home, then ride to work in bike clothes. I have an office with an armoire, so I keep suits, shirts, shoes, ties, at work, and only have to cart socks and underwear back and forth for cleaning. I drive usually 2 days per week, so getting things back and forth is no problem. A dry cleaning/laudry service picks up and delivers at the office, so suits and shirt no problem. Unless it's cold or rainy, all I have to carry on the bike is my wallet and phone.

I also keep an extra jacket at work, in case the weather changes and I didn't wear one in the morning. Also keep a few tools, floor pump, and tubes there. Others in the building have come and used my pump and taken a tube when needed, too.

When I get to work, I use a spray bottle and towel to clean up. Also have baby wipes. I have a blow dryer to use if my hair is wet or a bit sweaty. I can clean up and change in 5-10 minutes. I have a fan under my desk to use to cool off more quickly, if it's hot or a ride hard, but I typically ride easy in the mornings and hard on the way home.

I bring my bike into my office. I keep a plastic runner on the floor so the tires don't stain the carpet, especially if it's wet outside. 

I also keep a glove heater/dryer under my desk, so if my gloves, usually in winter, get wet from rain or sweat, I can dry them out before heading home.

Sometimes I do an extended ride in the morning, totally about 32 miles, or about 2 hours. If I do, my headlight needs recharging before going home, so I also keep a charger in the office. I run headlights and taillights every day, every ride, rain or shine.

I also put an extra lock on my office door. One time an office administrator thought I was not in, since my lights were out when I was changing, and almost walked in on me when nekkid. Not good. 

Really good if you don't have to worry about locking your bike up somewhere in public. I'd try to find somewhere to keep it.

Much of what I have done has evolved from doing it for 5 years. *Just get started and figure it out as you go.* If you wait until you think it has to be perfect, you may never get started. At first, just plan on leaving home a little earlier to allow for unforeseen events on the way or when getting ready at work. Also, keep everything you need in one place and ready to go at home, so there is no delay there or excuse for not riding. You should be able to walk out of the house and grab everything blindfolded, is my goal.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I'm lucky.*

My employer has a locker/shower room (mainly used by lunchtime joggers) in one of the buildings in their large complex here in downtown Hartford. I work in another building, but it's just across the street. I can leave clothes and toiletries in a locker. I bring in clean clothes once a week (in panniers). 

I bring my cycling clothes to my office and hang them up all day in the air-conditioned low humidity, so they're day and not funky for the ride home.

Bike parking is a rack in a secure garage (solid gates, accessible only by keycard or the attendant opening the gate), and the rack is in sight of the attendant's booth.

Keep looking for parking alternatives. One good thing about commuting is you can leave heavy locks at the workplace rack. Not having to carry things means being able to use a lot of heavy metal, if that's what it takes to make you feel secure. You buy a honkin' big chain and a honkin' big padlock, and who cares if it weighs 40 pounds. Cheaper than a bike-specific lock, too.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bwalling said:


> They're all about appearances. Heaven forbid I walk my bike in while they're showing around some big wig they're trying to impress.


I have a friend who works in a firm whose managing partner thinks the same way. The managing partner said that if he ever saw someone walking around in lycra with a bike when he was showing a client around the firm, he would fire the offending lycra-clad person. Since the managing partner never gets to work before 8:30 a.m. and visitors rarely if ever come before 9:00 a.m., my friend just makes sure that he is in the office and dresed in work clothes by 8:25 a.m.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I store my bike and clothes in my bosses office.

Sort of funny as he hates cyclist.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Eiron said:


> :idea: Doesn't it seem like LEED certification ought to include energy expenditures going to & leaving from the building itself?


I agree. It's ironic that an LEED building wouldn't be bike friendly.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

*Just get started.*

Sometimes the freight elevator bay in on a given floor is empty or larger than needed (ask the shipping department if it would cause a problem and be careful if they actually move freight). 

I also like the idea of leaving huge locks on the rack at the office, new thought to me. 

Even if you start with a once or twice a week patter you can work to where you are more comfortable with everything (timing, parking location, self cleaning routine etc.)

Good luck


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> IME, the "it's against code" is the standard response from building managers who don't want to be bothered. Of course it is against code to block a hallway, doorway, or other egress, but you will never find a code that prevents bicycles from being parked in a building. Don't swallow that stuff: it's bull sheit.



^^^This. I deal with the life safety code on a regular basis, and short of blocking egress routes, etc., there's nothing that applies to bikes inside.


----------

